# Who was the bigger boss, Morgoth or Sauron?



## Pseudoscience-is-Immoral (Mar 7, 2022)

If Morgoth, what did he have that Sauron didn't?
Also, had Morgoth not been destroyed by Mandos, would he have likely been betrayed and murdered by his own apprentice?


----------



## 1stvermont (Mar 7, 2022)

Bigger boss? Morgoth as a valar would be at the top of the evil hierarchy if that is what you meant.


----------



## LadyGaladriel1980 (Mar 8, 2022)

They both getting defeated by the Good at the end...that proofs, that although they are both very strong, the Good is always stronger than the evil. 
For me no one of them both is stronger than the others, i think, Morgoth and Sauron are very similar. And, if i understand right, Sauron was a servant of Morgoth, so i guess, he did learn a lot from him.


----------



## Rōmānus (Mar 18, 2022)

The bigger boss is the boss of the boss. Even in his diminished state Morgoth was mightier than all of his servants. He also had dragons and other maiar fighting for him, Sauron had none of these. It seems to me that Sauron was pretty devout to Morgoth and even preached about him in Númenor (Akallabêth).


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

Of course I am a bigger boss 😎😂.

Melkor even in his weakened state is still Vala. He have balrogs and other evil Maiar and dragons on his side. And Sauron's success was caused in big part by Melkor - he made orcs and trolls, he destroy most of ME Noldorin forces, he beggin to corrupt men of the east, he created lands of Mordor.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 20, 2022)

You must be very proud. 😄


----------



## Melkor (Mar 20, 2022)

I am 😂


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

I support you here, Melkor! And you need a redemption arc... I'll bring you back from the Void.


----------



## Olorgando (May 1, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> I support you here, Melkor! And you need a redemption arc... I'll bring you back from the Void.


You might want to have a chat with Námo Mandos first ... 🤨


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> You might want to have a chat with Námo Mandos first ... 🤨


*Gazes at him intensely* Ah, why is that? Bear in mind, I am 62.5% Teleri, 25% Vanyar and 12.5% Noldor. Nevertheless, the House of Feanor accounts me as one of theirs. 

Námo would be an intriguing one to converse with, indeed. What would he say to me?


----------



## Olorgando (May 1, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> *Gazes at him intensely* Ah, why is that? Bear in mind, I am 62.5% Teleri, 25% Vanyar and 12.5% Noldor. Nevertheless, the House of Feanor accounts me as one of theirs. Námo would be an intriguing one to converse with, indeed.


Ehwot? The ones with the Telerin - Vanyarin - Noldorin mix were you step-grandchildren (I suppose that's the term ...)

And since you're not Lúthien Tinúviel, you *might* find him a bit obstinate ...


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 1, 2022)

I can see why, and I know Námo well..._or at least I think I do? *Surely he couldn't have changed that much...right?

And are you saying he would be less obstinate to me than with other Elves?*_


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 1, 2022)

Miriel Amaniel said:


> And are you saying he would be less obstinate to me than with other Elves?


He's saying that unless you be Luthien Tinuviel herself, you will not be able to bend him to your will.

Besides, you'd need to face _all _the Valar and make them all change their decision.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 2, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> He's saying that unless you be Luthien Tinuviel herself, you will not be able to bend him to your will.
> 
> Besides, you'd need to face _all _the Valar and make them all change their decision.


Well, that's unfortunate. _I see 14 opponents (yes, that's the 14 Valar) before me. Who should I start with? One of the 8 Aratar, perhaps? _

So, I took this quiz...



https://www.quotev.com/quiz/14213325/Who-is-your-soulmate-from-Middle-EarthValinor



_And *this *is what I get? 

*Melkor (Morgoth)*
Melkor Erúnesa would be a powerful lover in almost all aspects. Dark, brooding, ambitious, thoughtful, intense, and almost frighteningly intelligent, he would be possessive if not the most loyal. He would lift you to the status of a queen, and ravish you utterly. 
But he may become too dominant and cruel, sadistic and controlling.

Oh why, @Melkor, why...? Am I fated to be with you forever from now on, ere Dagor Dagorath...? _


----------

